# The walls are a light peach colour.



## artimedoros49

Hi,

This question is really about agreement. I want to say:
_The walls are a light peach colour._
Should this be: _Stěny jsou *světle meruňkové barvy*_ (plural to agree with “walls”) 
or _Stěny jsou *světle meruňková barva*_ (singular, implying that the walls are painted a light peach colour)?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## hypoch

Hi artimedoros49,

I think you overlooked one tiny thing, which is a missing čárka over *e* and which makes quite a difference here in terms of grammar. The plural nominative you probably had in mind would be _*světlé meruňkové barvy*_. The _*světle meruňkové barvy  *_is a genitive singular, i.e. _The walls are of a light peach colour_. Actually, the word _*světle*_ is an adverd, not an adjective. This is the more formal way of saying it, people would usually say _*Stěny mají světle meruňkovou barvu.*_

The plural nominative you had in mind would be _*světlé meruňkové barvy*_.

Enjoy


----------



## artimedoros49

What a difference a čárka makes! Thank you for the above explanation, hypoch.


----------



## bibax

1) peach = broskev; apricot = meruňka;

2)
světlá/bledá zelená barva = light/pale green colour;
světle/bledě _(adverb)_ zelená barva = lightly/palely green colour (not used too often in English);

IMHO světle _(adv.)_ meruňková (zelená, modrá, etc.) barva is commoner;

3) both variants are correct:

Stěny jsou světle meruňkové barvy (gen. sing.). = lit. The walls are of lightly apricot colour.
Stěny mají světle meruňkovou barvu. = lit. The walls have lightly apricot colour.


----------



## werrr

artimedoros49 said:


> This question is really about agreement. I want to say:
> _The walls are a light peach colour._
> Should this be: _Stěny jsou *světle meruňkové barvy*_ (plural to agree with “walls”)
> or _Stěny jsou *světle meruňková barva*_ (singular, implying that the walls are painted a light peach colour)?



_stěny jsou bílé barvy - walls are a white colour - bílé is singular genitive to agree with barvy
__stěny jsou bílé __- walls are white - bílé is plural nominative to agree with stěny

In Czech all colours could be expressed with simple adjective as the ending makes it clear it is adjective. In English you mostly use noun phrases for some compound colours (*stěny jsou meruňkové* actually corresponds to *walls are peachy*).
_


----------



## risa2000

Apart from the fact that *peach* means *broskev* in Czech (as noted by bibax), I feel quite challenged by the whole expression in Czech. *Světlá broskvová* *(barva) *is something I probably never heard in my life and it is difficult for me to say, what kind of colour it actually is.
https://www.google.fr/search?q=light+peach+colour&num=20&espv=2&tbm=isch
If the google search should be indicative then I guess we are facing possible misunderstanding as what is shown by google is probably not what Czechs understand as *broskvový.* Seeing the samples I would probably use different names as *tělová,* or *světle růžová*. But I am not colour expert .


----------

